# Stuck between 3 HD shotguns



## Americanmadexb (Nov 10, 2008)

Looking for a home defense pistol grip shotgun. Up untill about 10 min ago it was between the (surprise surprise) moosberg 500 persuader, or the remington 870. 

That is untill i came across the FN Tactical Police (TPS).. This thing Screems my name!! I love the style and everything ive seen about it..

I know looks aren't everything, and it will cost me more for the FN.... But is it worth it to be the bad ass of the block???? LOL

Which do you prefer?


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

Americanmadexb said:


> Which do you prefer?


The 870.

I don't care how cool it looks. I wouldn't want a pistol grip either though, but that's me.

-Jeff-


----------



## kev74 (Mar 22, 2008)

I've got the Mossberg hanging in my closet. I like it a lot. The price was right and it always goes bang when I pull the trigger. 

Since it stays in the house and only visits the range once in a while, the pistol grip is more practical for me. The shorter length makes it more maneuverable, and there is no need for me to have to draw it up to my shoulder and aim for the distances I might ever need to use it at.


----------



## nelskc (Jan 15, 2008)

I went with a mossberg 500 persuader; for the price and being reliable, when I turned 18. Now 7 years later it is still going strong; allthough I will trade it for a 870 when I get a good deal. It feels like a more solid firearm to me, but i would trust either. I had a pistol grip on it orginally years ago, but then I shot 20 rounds of bird shot and wanted to cut my hand off it hurt so bad. So I just have a collapsable stock on there for more options.

Never messed with a FN tactical police, but I agree looks pretty sweet. Benelli M2/M4 are pretty sweet looking also.


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

Do yourself a BIG favor, and put 5-10 shots through a pistol-grip version, and then 5-10 shots through a full-stock model...

... Then buy a good used (full length wood stocked) Remington 870 Wingmaster for $300.

JeffWard


----------



## tekhead1219 (May 16, 2008)

JeffWard said:


> Do yourself a BIG favor, and put 5-10 shots through a pistol-grip version, and then 5-10 shots through a full-stock model...
> 
> ... Then buy a good used (full length wood stocked) Remington 870 Wingmaster for $300.
> 
> JeffWard


:smt023


----------



## Americanmadexb (Nov 10, 2008)

i have shot my fair share of both pistol grip and regular stock. This isnt going to be a 2,000 round shotgun. Just going to play with here and there, but mostly sit next to the bed!


----------

